# Anybody here work on small engines?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just thought I'd ask here to see if anyone here works on small engines. I've got a big problem right now. I've got a Craftsman tractor that's only about 3-4 years old. It's got a Briggs & Stratton Inntek 18.5 hp engine. Lately it's been backfiring once in a while when I'd start it. I used it to cut the grass on Monday and it was fine. Last night I tried to start it and it wouldn't start. I tried a couple things and couldn't get it to fire. After putting in a new air filter, fuel filter, and plug it still wouldn't fire. It had plenty of spark but wouldn't even fire if I put a quick shot of ether into the carb. That right there told me there was something definitely wrong. It's an OHV engine so I pulled the valve cover off and immediately saw the problem. The rocker arms were both out of place. After closer inspection I saw that the head is shot because it's broken where the stud for the upper rocker arm was flopping around so I knew it was shot. But I also found that the lower push rod was bent. At this point I know I need at the bare minimum a new head and some push rods. But what I'd like to know is could just backfiring cause a problem like this? I'd imagine that a head is going to probably be at the very least $100 and probably much more. I just did some checking online and the very same engine but in 17.5 hp is going for $850!!:yikes: Cripe I can buy a whole new tractor for $1300!!

Basically what roughly do you think it would cost for a new head and valve job on an engine like this? I can't even believe the luck I've been having lately (or should that be LACK of luck?). About six weeks ago I had to spend $800 to replace an eight year old washing machine that crapped out too. I don't know how much longer I can take this crap. I'm just about to chuck it all and live in a cardboard box. :rant:

Thanks for any input you may have.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well the good news is that I was able to find a very good parts breakdown online at the B&S web site. It looks to me like a set of new pushrods is only about $10 and an entire head assembly is only about $115. The engine is useless the way it is so I may pull it out and break it down tomorrow and see if anything else looks damaged. If not, I may bite the bullet and order a new head and some pushrods and see what happens. It looks like a service manual is only $21 also so I may pick up one of those and do a little reading before tackling the job. This is something I don't really WANT to do, but money is tight so if I can save a couple hundred bucks for labor I've got to.

CYA

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, I know a guy that lives on the north side of Rochester thats good. If you want his ph. # PM me.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

One lives just behind me and one lives in Burton. If you need someone to work on it and can bring it up here I'll give you there phone number.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I had almost the same thing happening with my B&G Inntek 18 hp engine. My problem ended up being the fuel pick up solenoid was bad and was leaking gas into the crank case (so you may wan t check that out). The repair guy said that was causing my hard starting and backfiring. He also said if it would have went on much longer I could have blown the motor.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks guys!

I'll shoot you a PM Mike. At this point I'm not sure if I want to tackle this myself. I'd hate to spend $200 on parts only to find out that it's not the only problem and there's much more wrong with it. 

I'll be in touch.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think I may have lucked out. I'll never know for certain what happened, but I believe that the head failure caused the bent pushrod. The spot where the upper rocker arm stud attached to the head pulled right out causing the rocker arm to drop down and I believe that it wedged in the valve spring next to it causing it to bend. The only reason it stayed even close to its original position was due to a metal plate that is used for a pushrod guide. That kept it from flying around loose inside the valve cover. 

I broke it down and removed the head. Everything seems fine because it turns easily with know ungodly noise or anything. An entire new head assembly was only $119. By the time I added a couple gaskets and pushrods the bill was about $153. The parts should be in by Wednesday. When I get the new parts I think I'm going to install the head and then just slowly turn it over by hand to make sure things look good. If they do, I'll button it up and it should run fine. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed but it looks like I may have dodged a bullet and can fix this myself pretty cheaply. I'll let you know how it works out.

John


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Don't forget to gheck your oil for gas. What I noted above could have caused the head failure.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Craig M said:


> Don't forget to gheck your oil for gas. What I noted above could have caused the head failure.


Yeah thanks for the tip. I'm going to get it back together and make sure that solenoid is operating correctly. Hopefully the backfiring will go away. But if it starts up again, I won't ignore it! 

John


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

jpollman said:


> I just thought I'd ask here to see if anyone here works on small engines. I've got a big problem right now. I've got a Craftsman tractor that's only about 3-4 years old. It's got a Briggs & Stratton Inntek 18.5 hp engine. Lately it's been backfiring once in a while when I'd start it. I used it to cut the grass on Monday and it was fine. Last night I tried to start it and it wouldn't start. I tried a couple things and couldn't get it to fire. After putting in a new air filter, fuel filter, and plug it still wouldn't fire. It had plenty of spark but wouldn't even fire if I put a quick shot of ether into the carb. That right there told me there was something definitely wrong. It's an OHV engine so I pulled the valve cover off and immediately saw the problem. The rocker arms were both out of place. After closer inspection I saw that the head is shot because it's broken where the stud for the upper rocker arm was flopping around so I knew it was shot. But I also found that the lower push rod was bent. At this point I know I need at the bare minimum a new head and some push rods. But what I'd like to know is could just backfiring cause a problem like this? I'd imagine that a head is going to probably be at the very least $100 and probably much more. I just did some checking online and the very same engine but in 17.5 hp is going for $850!!:yikes: Cripe I can buy a whole new tractor for $1300!!
> 
> Basically what roughly do you think it would cost for a new head and valve job on an engine like this? I can't even believe the luck I've been having lately (or should that be LACK of luck?). About six weeks ago I had to spend $800 to replace an eight year old washing machine that crapped out too. I don't know how much longer I can take this crap. I'm just about to chuck it all and live in a cardboard box. :rant:
> 
> ...


DUDE, DON"T DO ANYTHING UNTILL I READ THE REST OF THE POSTS.
YOU OUGHT TO KNOW I REPAIR THIS STUFF FOR A LIVING. 
Get back to you soon. as soon as I read "Intek twin cyl....backfiring" I knew what the prob was. Got one in the shop right now, same prob.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess I'm a little late on this. I coulda got ya whole sale prices on the parts ws even gonna work on it for ya, maybe work something out.
If it's not too late let me know.

Briggs is having a big prob w/this IMO. I'm doing my third one this year. done a couple a yr the past few yrs.
I've seen the rocker arm bolts come out.
Yeah if the carb floods the cyl fills w/fuel & bends the rods. 
Too many probs w/ that engine.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well I've already ordered the parts and they should be here Wed. or Thur. Maybe I'll hold off on putting it back together though. It sounds like a fairly common problem. I just replied to your PM but maybe I'll give you a call before I do anything else. 

Thanks!

John

P.S.
You've got it. That's what happened. The bolt on the upper rocker arm pulled right out of the casting. I think that's why it bent the lower push rod. The bolt pulled out and the only thing holding it was the push rod guide plate. But the rocker was loose enough that it got wedged under the lower spring and when it tried to compress it bent the rod. As I said in the initial post, it has been backfiring a bit lately and I stupidly ignored it not knowing what it could lead to. Oh well, "live and learn".


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Just read the thread on you motor problems. I have a Crapsman lawn tractor at home that the clutch went out on it. To buy a new clutch it was like 3-400 bucks and the mower frame was tired (welded it 3-4 time)so I just went out and picked up a Zero turn Cub Cadet mower. I believe mine is a 18 hp B & S?? will have to check to be sure. The motor runs great still so it may bolt right up to your mower? Mine has the grey colored hood. Has a 50" deck.
Anyway make me an offer and its yours. you could always just send the parts back and be further ahead by bloting this one on.

Art


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool!

Let me see what happens. I still haven't received the parts I ordered on the 17th of July. I'm going to call him today and see what the holdup is. I was told that the head was on backorder. Backorders scare me! I checked with Sears and all of the parts I ordered through Hellybucks are shown as in stock and I can have them in a week or less. 

I might be better off just throwing that motor in mine. If you could, just send me a PM with the model number of your tractor and I'll do some checking to see if it will work. I'd imagine that it probably will.

Thanks!

John


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Different engines. Yeah they will bolt up but the cable hookups etc may not fit. You also need to check the size of the crank as you need to keep your original pulley. Also it may not fit under the hood. The old 18hp's were twin cyl, a real wide engine. jpoll has a single cyl.

I'll call my dist to see if that head is in stock. Remember, I have that used one.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yep, my B & S dist. says on B.O. Said about a week or so to get it but I wouldn't trust that.

If you can cancel your order you can have the head, etc. off the engine I got for $50. 
Let me know soon, I hit the road for vaca Fri am. Gone for 10 days.


----------

